# The Klipsch RF-7 II: A great rock speaker



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I love my RF-82 II's.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have listened to many speakers and wouldn't trade my RF82 ii's for anything. They are great for music but IMO unmatched for movies. Loud, clear and dynamic.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I would trade them for the RF-7 II's.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I love how loud they go. When I build a future HT for myself, I'd like to go with R7's, or whatever the current model is as the mains for it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

GoNoles said:


> I love how loud they go. When I build a future HT for myself, I'd like to go with R7's, or whatever the current model is as the mains for it.


It's not only how loud they go but also how dynamic and clear they remain at those loud levels. They really should be heard before the purchase of any other speaker. I've never experienced the so called listening fatigue and I listen at fairly high volume levels.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Agreed. The horns took me a couple of weeks to get used to, but I love em now. We are 99% home theater, and they are just a blast on good tracks.

I did a lot of reading on the fatigue, and I think that more applied to the older larger horns.

I listened to Metallica Français Pour Une Nuit on Blu right after I bought it, and my ears rang for a few hours.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree that the older models were responsible for the listening fatigue label. I also think the Reference series is pretty hard to top for home theater. Not trying to brag but I've had several friends and family say "I want this" after hearing my setup. I've put together 3 systems now while 2 others are saving up.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

And you can get them at great prices. I bought mine from an authorized re-seller off eBay (he is listed on the Klipsch site and sells on Amazon too), and the pricing was very good. I grabbed two RF 82II's and a RC 62 II in one shot.


----------

